# need parts and info on Winrich pellet stove   "Perfecta "



## curt (Dec 24, 2007)

my uncle gave me a Winrich pellet stove " Perfecta " the start button is broke and I can manually feed in the pellets but it won't feed them automaticly . Any info on parts or idea's to fix


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 24, 2007)

curt said:
			
		

> my uncle gave me a Winrich pellet stove " Perfecta " the start button is broke and I can manually feed in the pellets but it won't feed them automaticly . Any info on parts or idea's to fix


Does your Uncle like you?
there is a reason he got rid of it.
Im sorry to sound negative
but that company is gone and still dont know how they stayed in business as long as they did.
dont wast your time.


----------



## lpgreg (Dec 27, 2007)

Question: 

I have a Winrich Pellet Stove and they went our of business. Who can I contact for parts and service? 

Answer: 



Winrich Pellet Stove Parts and Service 


Earth Sense Energy Systems has purchased the entire inventory of Winrich parts.  If you currently have a Winrich pellet stove and need parts, contact at (920) 779-6647. 


http://www.earthsenseenergysystems.com/winrich.htm

(hot link below) 

Link: Parts Link - Winrich Pellet Stoves


Article last reviewed On 12/25/2002 . 
« BACK TO Q&A;SearchGO TO Hearth.com HOME »
 Hearth.com Quick Navigation ----------------- Hearth Product Manufacturers Search 2200+ Questions & Answers Main Informational Articles Hearth.com Forums (Bulletin Boards) New- The Hearth Wiki - Information, History, etc. New- Forfuel.com Fuel Locator and Price Guide Tales from the Hearth - Stories/Editorials Hearth Product Retailers Basic FAQ's Hearth.com Picture Gallery Factory Tours of Stove and Fireplace Manufacturers Trading Post (Classifieds) Rate your Stove or Fireplace New- the Hearth.com Blog! Multiple Authors! ----------------- Hearth.com Sponsors Jotul Stoves - Cast Iron Beauty Woodstock Soapstone Stoves Morso Cast Iron Coal and Wood Stoves - since 1854 Magnum Corn / Pellet / Biomass Stoves Regency Fireplace Products ----------Other Stuff Industry Members Info Reader Comments  
Search ENTIRE Hearth.com Site at this link - - - © COPYRIGHT 1995-2007


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 27, 2007)

lpgreg said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> I have a Winrich Pellet Stove and they went our of business. Who can I contact for parts and service?
> 
> ...



GOOD JOB!


----------

